# Review: Pioneer AVIC-Z110BT Double Din Navigation/iPod/DVD/Bluetooh



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

This review covers the Pioneer avic-z110bt (z110bt): Hard-drive based navigation double din unit with iPod, usb, sd, and bluetooth capability.

I bought this until last week and it arrived on Friday. 
This review will cover all aspects of the unit that I will typically use but will _not_ cover items such as MSN Direct (which requires a separate module and subscription fee), rear camera, and some navigation features as I very rarely use navigation and likely will not get to explore the full navigation potential until my vacation in November. Here’s a few links for other useful information that I may or may not cover in my review.
Other Resources:
Crutchfield Information
Large format pictures.

Having said that, I hope to explore the basic navigation features, iPod audio/video controls and playback, Bluetooth, and standard CD/DVD features as well as some of the general system settings and aspects. 
This review will consist of multiple parts and posts so that I can lay out enough photographs to relay my descriptions more accurately. Thus, this review will likely not be complete for approximately a week, but hopefully much sooner. 


So, let’s go…


*General Information:*
This headunit is a double din touchscreen headunit which offers the following as built-in features:

 IPod audio and video playback (with separate CD-IU50V cable). You have to buy this cable separately.
 CD/DVD playback
 Navigation with 12 million points of interest (POI) stored
 Bluetooth audio/handsfree capability with included microphone
 USB with included USB cable
 SD card slot behind LCD screen upon fold down
 Rearview camera view (with separate camera, not included)


*Voice Control:*
This headunit also offers voice control of iPod, Bluetooth, and Navigation sources. Simply press the ‘voice’ button on the headunit’s button bar (non-touchscreen button), say the command you wish such as “play artist Mark Knopfler” and the selected artist will then begin to play. 
Want to call someone? Press the ‘voice’ button, and say “call XXX”. The headunit will confirm and dial the number automatically. Nothing else for you to do. Simple as that. 

So far, my experience has only been with the iPod and phone. In general, the voice recognition (VR) has been about 95% accurate, only giving me slight issues, but mostly because I’m not saying the artist/information correctly. 

Under each sub topic in this review, I will cover voice recognition to it’s respective topic (ie: VR review for iPod control will be within iPod section). 


*Unboxing:*

*Included in Box:*

 Headunit
 Manual/Registration/Quick Start Booklet
 Hardware (screws)
 Wiring







*Wiring:*
Included wiring is:

 Bluetooth microphone
 GPS antenna
 USB cable. BUT you have to buy beforementioned cd-iu50v cable to get iPod playback. Otherwise, you can use this included USB cable for standard USB connection.
 RCAs are on a separate, removable harness
 Power harness is a separate, removable harness
 Extra length VSS wire
 Extra length e-brake wire for safety lockout

*Video Lockout Bypass:*
For safety reasons, you should not bypass this feature. This headunit comes with the t-tap and extra length of wire needed to connect the system to be accordance with laws prohibiting use of video/navigation control while driving. BE SMART! DON’T KILL MY KIDS BECAUSE YOU WERE WATCHING A VIDEO!
However, should you desire to go against state laws, there is information out on the web regarding how to do the lockout bypass.. Look around. Start at avic411.com. 
It’s rather easy, though. You need 2 small sewing needle pins. One pin will be used to lift the harness’s middle ‘strip’ which helps to clamp all the wires down. The second pin will be used to unlodge the mute wire from the harness, where it will then be moved one slot over. Below are pictures of the _finished_ product. In the first, you can see that I used a small drill bit to lift the middle bar on the harness connector itself, and used a small needle to insert into the mute wire location to push the pin out of the harness. The second picture below illustrates where the mute wire (yellow/black) was moved over to the left one slot from where it was initially. Again, for detailed instructions use google. I’m not going to give any more information than this. Just enough to help you along.





I only tell you this information in assumption that you will not be a complete friggin’ moron and watch video while driving. I have my bypass setup simply for ease of use (ie: laziness)… not to watch movies or change route plans while driving down the road.
​


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

reserved for updates


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

reserved for updates #2


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

reserved for updates #3


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

reserved for updates #4


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

reserved for updates #5


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

reserved for updates #6


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

reserved for updates #7


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks bikin for your intitial review. question for you, i was looking at the 910bt and in one of the pics on the back of the unit, it appears that the unit has digital out. can you confirm / deny that your unit does? thanks


----------



## MachRc (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks for the info on the lockout feature!


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes, thanks for the beginning of the review. I can't wait to read the rest of it.  Did your unit have RDS info on the tuner? About 1/2 of the people have said it does and half say it doesn't. I am curious if it is a Canada/USA thing maybe? ie. It has it if bought in USA and doesn't if bought in Canada. I know that is a stretch but I find it funny how some have it and others don't. I have seen one here (in Canada) and it didn't have RDS. It only showed station call name (but nothing else like artist/song name etc). I know the European version has it tho.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

BigRed said:


> thanks bikin for your intitial review. question for you, i was looking at the 910bt and in one of the pics on the back of the unit, it appears that the unit has digital out. can you confirm / deny that your unit does? thanks


If you look at the pictures I posted you can see there's an input that looks like the digital input on the other Pioneer DD units. There's actually two 3.5mm jacks on the headunit, but one is for the BT mic. so, I'm thinking that the other might be digi out. If I had it out of the car I could test a 3.5mm optical cable as I have one sitting around from my old apple airport that I used to transfer music in my house with. But, the thing is in the dash and I hate installing DDs as there's not much room in the dash. :/

I've got a copy of the service manual for this deck. If you're interested I can try to send it over your way. Maybe you can do some research or have someone you know look into it?

Otherwise, I'm clueless about this. But, again, I'm assuming it is a digi out as it looks the same as all the other pioneer DD units (D3, for one) that have digi out via mini-toslink (3.5mm toslink).



MachRc said:


> thanks for the info on the lockout feature!


Be safe! 



james2266 said:


> Yes, thanks for the beginning of the review. I can't wait to read the rest of it.  Did your unit have RDS info on the tuner? About 1/2 of the people have said it does and half say it doesn't. I am curious if it is a Canada/USA thing maybe? ie. It has it if bought in USA and doesn't if bought in Canada. I know that is a stretch but I find it funny how some have it and others don't. I have seen one here (in Canada) and it didn't have RDS. It only showed station call name (but nothing else like artist/song name etc). I know the European version has it tho.


I'll check on this and let you know.
I know it does show station title, but I don't believe it shows anything else.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

AVIC-Z110BT is not hard-drive based, it's Flash memory based...

Boot up time =<15 seconds.

These things are sick!

Jay


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks for the correction.

This is my first navigation unit. I just figured they were all HDD based.

The load time on this seems pretty quick, yes. Seems faster than the Kenwood 5140 I was using for a stint.
The good thing is that the audio picks up immediately while the navigation loads. This means no delay in music playing when you start the car. Or, no delay what is beyond normal for a standard headunit.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

BigRed said:


> thanks bikin for your intitial review. question for you, i was looking at the 910bt and in one of the pics on the back of the unit, it appears that the unit has digital out. can you confirm / deny that your unit does? thanks


AVH-p4100 does, but I haven't installed it yet to see if it only works with DVD or with all sources.... I'll post a review when I get a chance.


----------



## Bizarroterl (Aug 5, 2009)

bikinpunk,
Does the documentation indicate any restrictions on the SD card? I like the idea of using them instead of CD/DVDs (music). My entire collection will just fit on a 32GB.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't know abou the 110 and it's new software, but on the F90, it was supposedly limited to 4 or 8GB (can't remember) but I've seen posts from people who were able to use some 16gb ones ok...

Shoot on over to AVIC411.com and take a look around. All kinds of great info regarding Pioneer Nav pieces.

Jay


----------



## snef (Dec 13, 2007)

No optical on 110bt
you see 2 3.5" jack
one for mic and one for stering whell control


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

snef said:


> No optical on 110bt
> you see 2 3.5" jack
> one for mic and one for stering whell control


Yep, came back to post that. I forgot about the swi input until this morning when I was thinking how I need to purchase the OEM swi piece and install it in my car (my steering wheel didn't come with this array of buttons). 
Then I realized what that other 3.5mm jack was for. 

*doh


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

ok, well I was just curious because at the pioneer site, the 910bt appears to have a digital out.http://http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Products/CarAudioVideo/In-Dash/GPS-Navigation-Systems/AVIC-X910BT look at the pic of the back of the unit


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Pioneer USA - Navigation Receivers


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

click on more images and look at the back of the unit. sorry for the bad link the first time


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I see the digial input on that one. 
It's not on my deck. :/

Honestly, I wouldn't use the digital out even if it had it. I'm not a fan of having to use two different volume knobs.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

digital OUTPUT 










Tough to argue with BigRed's reasoning......

I'd be interested if the digital keeps more of the ESSKEW faries locked in.......


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ that's not a z110bt.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

My bad.... didn't realize Red changed from the Z110 discussion to the X910.... probably the blocked plate on the Z110 backend is what Red is looking for.....


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yea, I'm wondering about that myself.

If I, for some reason, take it out again soon, I'll check the plate. I'm not seeing it mentioned anywhere in specs or forums, so I'm going to guess it doesn't have digital out, but I see no reason why it wouldn't if the lower models do. 

Again, I have the full blown service manual with schematics, but have no idea where to look for that. It doesn't show anything obvious to me regarding a digital output.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

sorry, did'nt mean to confuse anybody. I just noticed the 910 had it on the pic but mentions nothing in the manual. carry on gents.


----------



## pnn23 (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for doing this OP.


Interested to see your review - and pictures - of the ipod functionality.


----------



## rdlkgliders (Dec 9, 2008)

good luck my avicf90bt is junk


----------



## Bizarroterl (Aug 5, 2009)

I did a bit of research and it appears the SD card capability won't get me where I wanted to go. I wanted to use a 32G card and put my entire collection on it (it'll just fit). Unfortunately the 110 is limited on the number of files and folders (300/2500 IIRC). Since I'm at ~700 folders and 14K files it looks like I'll have to supplement this with an ipod and have the 110 control that.

I found the following video (part 1 of 2) that, along with part 2, gives a good general idea how the 110 works.
YouTube - AVIC-Z110BT Demo - Part 1/2


----------



## Nick_ (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesomeness, this is what I was looking for. Im anticipating your updates.


----------



## jadon087 (May 26, 2007)

Can't wait for final review. This is one of the decks on my list of choice.


----------



## b-rad (Oct 24, 2009)

Look forward to the review as i'm looking for a new deck and this one is one of my main choices.


----------



## daytona (Oct 25, 2009)

It is funny that someone would mention boot time for in dash units. I am in search of a newer in dash system. I have always like the NAV part for my work....better than a windshield mount.
Anyway...the other day I stopped into a stereo shop just to look and no doubt the salesman grabbed me....so he should me the difference between the AVIC-Z110BT and the AVIC-X910BT. He tuned both units on at the same time...we were listening to music and while he was demoing the Z110BT the X910 had not yet come one to play music. So the boot time has been improved greatly.
I now have a DNX-7120 Kenwood...and I can say only one thing...it is a POS!!! And I gave up a Pioneer to get the Kenwood for the Garmin GPS software....which was a little of a let down. But the issues with the 7120 after a year...it's history. I actually stopped listening to the music and actually use the GPS less. The SD slot is a joke.
I'm done...........


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

What exactly do you not like about the DNX 7120 from Kenwood? I have a DDX 814 which I know is alot more on the musical side than the 7120 but they probably share some of the same issues. My main issues with mine are that it is really difficult to make sound good - getting proper bass output for me, it takes 30 seconds to turn on (yes, I am impatient), the album art on IPod takes too long to load (3-4 secs and you can't do anything until it loads - ie, track up/down). There are a number of things I love about it tho. It has a true RDS tuner (only company it seems that still does it) so you can know what song/artist is playing. The screen is amazing. 5.1 surround which very few offer anymore - mind you I am going to be bypassing it with the Bit-One I just bought. DTA and 5 volt preouts which the Pioneer doesn't offer and is huge. If I recall the 7120 does not have 5.1 but it does have the very important DTA function and most of the other things I like. I am just curious as to exactly what you do not like. Also, the little that I have seen and used of the Garmin nav in these units make them top notch. I am curious what you dislike here too. As for the new Pioneer, yes, I was very interested in it but because Pioneer was behind Kenwood in releasing product I got the 814 from Kenwood. After seeing the Z110BT in action however, I was kind of disappointed in the one I saw. No RDS function on the one I saw but others have stated they have it?!?... makes me wonder if there are two versions of this unit out there - maybe a US and a Canada one? The displays were a little blah for my liking too. I will say the IPod function blows the crap out of the Kenwood and I've been told the Bluetooth is more functional too. The other big thing for me is the voice control is way more functional on the Pioneer. I was actually thinking strongly about dumping my Kenwood for this unit recently but I am already into this one for about $1500 less than 6 months ago and I probably wouldn't get anywhere near that back so I will keep it until I find a deck that I truly have to have. I have not seen that deck yet.


----------



## daytona (Oct 25, 2009)

james2266

my post was not intended to jack the thread, so when I get a few minutes I will start another thread and let you know. I only came to this thread to get info on the Z110BT
JB


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

It was not my intention to thread jack either. I thought we were comparing the Z110BT to some Kenwood units and favorably too. I guess if we are asking questions between two different Kenwood models tho, it deserves a new thread.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

guys, I'm fine with you posting your thoughts. I think it's relevant to this thread. If someone comes looking for info on this deck and sees my thread, it would be nice to have input from others on it as well. As long as you don't start talking about the deck and not have any experience with it, I think it's perfectly fine for you guys to discuss it here.



I've not forgotten about this thread. I've just been really busy and truthfully never remember to take pictures so I can finish this review up. On the plus side, I've had plenty of time to use it, lol.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Cool, just didn't want to step on any toes. I am curious as to what your review will be like when it comes. I won't be getting this deck but if they clean up a few things on it (or add a few things I feel are missing) in the coming models (next year maybe) I might jump at that. I would love to get navi eventually but I refuse to shell out that kind of money again less the product is exactly what I am looking for. Right now, the Kenwood 9140 is closer to that than the Pioneer. There are things I don't like about that one too as I mentioned. It will be interesting to see what next year's models will look like - not that I can afford that now anyway I really do think all in one navi systems are almost a work in progress for car audio manufacturers.


----------



## daytona (Oct 25, 2009)

bikinpunk........TY

james2266...here goes...this is what I just sent a dealer who has been trying to sell a unit....:::
Well that's a fine how do you do....I went to look for it and had already deleted it.

Well, to start with......the Kenwood boots so slow. I have a diesel van and when you turn the key on to let the injectors do their thing and then you start the engine it causes the unit to shut off and reboot again while it was int he boot mode already. At that point it has happened many times that the unit goes into (what I call) a numb and dumb mode. You then have to reset the unit and reprogram every ting again......that is a PITA. The bluetooth sucks, it is very illegible and difficult to speak or hear both ways. The SAT radio side is the names of the songs, artists and radio channel hardly ever say what they are. I have to force by going to list and punching in the station number. I tried to do a firmware upgrade....no go after MULTIPLE tries. So, I don't even know if the SD slot works. Now the GPS says that the unit is a year old and needs a Garmin map update. Damn if I going to spend almost $200.00 to upgrade ....the streets are fine now until the new one come along. Actually over the last 5 or 6 years I have had 2 Pioneer GPS units and 1 Kenwood...none of then are worth a ****. I just hope through the advise of a electronic junky friend of mine, the newer Pioneer is better and JB friendly )


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Daytona, wow, you have definitely a different experience than I have had with my Kenwood. Mine doesn't have navi so i can't speak for that part. The Bluetooth has been perfect for me even if it is a bit of a pain to try to dial out from and the unit wouldn't pull the phone info from my cell. That is likely due to my cheapy phone - I do need a newer one I think. The reception on both ends has always been crystal clear on both ends but it is not something that I use too regularly however. I will agree that the start delay is a tick off but the Pioneer is only marginally better. I have never had a problem with the unit resetting however. The only nav unit that I have found that has a good start up time is the Eclipse 726e (I think that is the model anyways) and it starts almost instantly for music anyways. It's too bad that it doesn't have many of the other features I crave tho. That would be RDS, functional voice control, good IPod interface like the Pioneer. Basically if the Pioneer for next year adds full RDS and a better navi functionality I till strongly consider it. If the Kenwood adds better GUI interactivity, more functional voice control and cleans up the IPod album art delay issue I will strongly consider it too. Now, if either can figure out how to turn it on instantly like the Eclipse that would be a deciding factor. Until then I will have to stick with my Kenwood even with its faults. I am working on the rest of my system in the meantime. It is getting ridiculous expensive however so I might just have to say enough is enough. I think I am already in for around $5k and I haven't even gotten my speakers upgraded yet. I have also gained the fever of upgrading. Found that I chose some of the wrong stuff. Really wish I had known of the JL HD series before I went and bought a PDX-5 for one even if it would have cost me a couple hundred more at least. Oh well. Oh, and I really wish I didn't rush my install on my new BIt One.1 and fryed it by crossing up the contant and grounds coming off the PDX-5 for it  I have made up my mind that I am doing no more installs until I have my proper working area next year so alot of this will probably be put on hold until next summer at the earliest. I sure hope that Bit-One.1 doesn't cost me a bundle to have fixed. At least there were no scorch marks on the mother board for it.


----------



## Bizarroterl (Aug 5, 2009)

One of the features of the 110 has just been compromised. MSN Direct is going away:

https://www.msndirect.com/MSNDirectServiceAnnouncement.aspx


----------



## awash242 (Jan 30, 2008)

Any updates on this review? I'm deciding between this and the Kenwood DNX9140.


----------



## daytona (Oct 25, 2009)

I just ordered a Z110BT today....can't wait for the arrival. Then I can take out the POS of a Kenwood I have.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Daytona, just which model of a POS Kenwood do you have? I am curious as to what model you are coming from. I have a Kenwood DDX814 and until very recently I was extremely unhappy with the sound. Man, this thing was brutal to get to sound good - ie. getting the bass response I was looking for. I have it now I think. The Pioneer still did better here but the Kenwood might just be a little cleaner in the upper mid and high end of the sound spectrum IMO. I also love that the Kenwood has a full true RDS tuner and hate that the Pioneer well... does not. Only thing is I wish I would have waited a little longer and gotten the 9140 so I could have navi and especially voice control now too. If had waited I would of paid less and had all that too. Man, it sure doesn't pay to get sucked into buying a unit that just hit the market does it?


----------



## Bizarroterl (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm thinking of picking up the 110. I have a few other projects ahead of it though. With all the delays I'm starting to think - Maybe I should wait a few months and a newer system will be out.

That kind of thinking and I'll never replace this crummy factory thing. :blush:


----------



## daytona (Oct 25, 2009)

james2266 said:


> Daytona, just which model of a POS Kenwood do you have? I am curious as to what model you are coming from. I have a Kenwood DDX814 and until very recently I was extremely unhappy with the sound. Man, this thing was brutal to get to sound good - ie. getting the bass response I was looking for. I have it now I think. The Pioneer still did better here but the Kenwood might just be a little cleaner in the upper mid and high end of the sound spectrum IMO. I also love that the Kenwood has a full true RDS tuner and hate that the Pioneer well... does not. Only thing is I wish I would have waited a little longer and gotten the 9140 so I could have navi and especially voice control now too. If had waited I would of paid less and had all that too. Man, it sure doesn't pay to get sucked into buying a unit that just hit the market does it?


DNX-7120


----------



## Bizarroterl (Aug 5, 2009)

Pioneer has a $200 rebate on the 110 until the end of the year.


----------



## daytona (Oct 25, 2009)

Bizarroterl said:


> Pioneer has a $200 rebate on the 110 until the end of the year.


That is only through a registered dealer. So if you buy it off the Internet there is a BIG chance yo can't get it. And if you buy it off Ebay you CAN NOT get the rebate. Pioneer does not allow their dealers to sell on Ebay or at great discounts. So you can pay $1800.00 at a dealers or pay $1100.00 on Ebay or find it anywhere in between


----------



## daytona (Oct 25, 2009)

OK, I got the 110 and had time for a friend of mine to install in the van. It seems to be fine, the only thing I do not like is the operation of a few items that you need the e-brake on. I will search to see if the is a wire around for this option that turns into a PITA. Can't always stop and set the e-brake to make a few minor changes. Even if I apply the brake while moving the areas still do no hi-light


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Go to AVIC411.com. The video bypass is highlighted quite well there.


----------



## Bizarroterl (Aug 5, 2009)

bikinpunk,
Have you decided to bail on the detailed review?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

No. I've just been extremely busy. Was on vacation last week and have been trying to play catch up at work.
No time to take pictures and that's what I really need to finish the review out.


----------



## JDM_Ej (Mar 16, 2008)

Interested in this as well. The videos look promising.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Man, I'm slacking hard. I apologize, guys. 
Everything is still going well with the unit. No issues at all and no real complaints.
I am, however, considering moving to a carPC setup so I can have all my processing rolled up into one big bundle. It's something I've been wanting to do for a few years now and am starting to get the itch to go for it. If so, this unit will be for sale. Still not sure, though. The BT alone is worth keeping this unit around. I freakin' love having bluetooth built in!

I actually just ordered the newest version of PAC's steering wheel interface, as well as the OEM steering wheel audio control buttons, since my model didn't come with it.


----------



## mblouir (Jan 2, 2010)

Is the voice command pretty reliable? I just ordered this unit and it's coming in next Tuesday.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yea. it's just picky with my phone entries thanks to how my BB organizes things.


----------



## mblouir (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Bizarroterl (Aug 5, 2009)

I saw this on a freeway wall in Columbus, Ohio: "You need slack"


----------



## Curt941 (Jan 20, 2010)

Good review


----------



## primetimetsa (Apr 21, 2009)

Review on this badboy yet??


----------



## groundzero2010 (Jan 26, 2010)

Can the Ipod adapter (CD-IU50V) be plugged into the rear of the nav unit? I have the 980bt unit and thats how its done. I leave my ipod in the truck at all times, hidden of course. I don't so much like the idea of plugging it into the front.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yes.


----------

